# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  Update برنامه CrystalReport ضمیمه VB.NET

## vzsoft

سلام
من یه مشکلی داشتم اگه دوستان کمک کنن ممنون میشم
من گزارش های خودم را با برنامه CrystalReport 11 طراحی میکنم ولی وقتی اونا رو به پروژه اضافه می کنم که با برنامه CrystalReport خود VB.NET روی گزارش کار کنم میگه من با این فایل نمیتونم کارکنم

حالا میخوام از دوستان که چطوری CrystalReport VB.Net  Update کنم
که بتونه فایل های کریستال رپورت 11 روهم Support کنه

----------


## PalizeSoftware

اگه اشتباه نکنم کریستال نصب شده به همراه NET. نسخه 10 است.
فقط کافیه که از اشیائ نسخه 11 در برنامه‌هاتون استفاده کنید.
اینجوری مشکل حل میشه.

----------


## Hamedm

سلام




> اگه اشتباه نکنم کریستال نصب شده به همراه NET. نسخه 10 است.


کریستال ریپورت همراه .NET نسخه 8.5 است.




> حالا میخوام از دوستان که چطوری CrystalReport VB.Net  Update کنم
>  که بتونه فایل های کریستال رپورت 11 روهم Support کنه


اگه نسخه Developer کریستال رو نصب کنی کریستال .NET هم Update میشه.




> من گزارش های خودم را با برنامه CrystalReport 11 طراحی میکنم


اگه من جای شما بودم ار نسخه 10 استفاده میکردم.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## vzsoft

اقا حامد این نسخه Develope را از کجا پیدا کنم ؟

----------


## Hamedm

سلام




> اقا حامد این نسخه Develope را از کجا پیدا کنم ؟


حجمش زیاده(بالای 100MB)، بنظرم از بازار تهیه کنید به صرفه تره.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## vzsoft

در بازار من که جایی ندیدم اگه جایی سراغ دارید لطفا معرفی کنید

اگه میشه لینکش و بزارید ممنون میشم

----------

